# Why does the furry fandom suck so bad at creating good music?



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2012)

I can't be the only one that notices how bad furries in general seem to be at creating good music, right?
I have nothing against electronic music, but when what you created sounds like you took your dick out and began slapping it against a synthesizer and ramming it against the "wub" button constantly and then posting the result that's a terrible song.
The most popular furry song maker is renard and his "music" will leave your ears bleeding and tramatize anyone that isn't tone deaf.

I know I am generalizing and the most logical would be to just ask others for links to good music artists, but when a fandom in general produces such horrifyingly terrible music that it traumatizes you and you have a phobia of clicking any music created by them that's a bad sign.


Why does the furry fandom assault individuals with "music" so horrible that it should be labelled a war crime?

Tl:dr; furry music in general=ear rape.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 9, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I can't be the only one that notices how bad furries in general seem to be at creating good music, right?
> I have nothing against electronic music, but when what you created sounds like you took your dick out and began slapping it against a synthesizer and ramming it against the "wub" button constantly and then posting the result that's a terrible song.
> The most popular furry song maker is renard and his "music" will leave your ears bleeding and tramatize anyone that isn't tone deaf.
> 
> ...



You kinda answered the question with the title "furry". Though there are a few artist *cough cough* daroun *cough cough* that are really good, and I think it has to do with the style of music. Most make rave shit, which is shit 99 precent of the time, artist though who branch out into other things can do great things. I think it has to do with the genre of music produced, people think they can throw some shit beats together and call it art. Music is more than that.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2012)

Listen to PepperCoyote, that is a worthwhile thing.

a lot of furries make music other than electronic/dubstep/noise, i mean, just look. electronic just seems to be what people like the most which is dumb but whatever


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Mar 9, 2012)

You know how bloody damn hard it is to make good music? First you have to start with your selection of instruments. Then see what kind of genre you want. Then get a basic rhythm. Then create the rest of the song. If you can't do it in 3 steps, then it's not worth bothering.

Though if you start off picking wub dub step, you've already failed by step 2.


----------



## Cain (Mar 9, 2012)

I haven't paid any attention at -all- to furry-made music.


----------



## Vukasin (Mar 9, 2012)

That post is kinda just one big opinion. It's pretty clear from this post that you don't like aggressive electronic stuff like Renard, so why not look for musicians that aren't electronic? I do mostly metal, but Renard has been a pretty big influence for me.

I like to think I'm a good "furry" musician, but hey, you've heard my stuff, so that's up to you.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 9, 2012)

BEST FURRY MUSIC ARTIST

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6-6-rQ1-lc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37Q02uniZ20&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/user/rexualhealing


----------



## Greyscale (Mar 9, 2012)

Colson is pretty decent if you like more pop-ish/cover music.


----------



## Delta Fox (Mar 9, 2012)

Music taste is subjective, there is no such thing as good or bad music.


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 9, 2012)

Alerio Corvinus said:


> Music taste is subjective, there is no such thing as good or bad music.



Good and bad are also subjective, so it fits. I know what you mean though, they are not objective terms.

Weak furry music is due to how vague flying under the furry banner is. How so you make music about anthropomorphism? What does that even mean? How is it a specific topic of inspiration? They don't mesh in any identifiable way.

There is no such thing as furry music, there's just furries who happen to make music. Unfortunately, rave stuff is popular with furries. That's just some music I don't personally like, but I don't think it's a coincidence that a lot of the people who make the stuff don't also play a real instrament. There's a lot of technical elements to music, so "doing just what sounds neat" is going to have a lot of opportunity to fall flat.


----------



## Goronian (Mar 9, 2012)

Ladies and gentlemen, I give you... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCNEjixQQsg

Seriously, one of the greatest YTPMV sources is Kitsune^2, who happens to be a furry.

Isn't specifying "furry music" as a genre kinda like threading into a really eird territory? Like... We don't have "women music". Or "gay music". Don't we?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 9, 2012)

Why does the fandom suck so bad at creating anything?


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Mar 9, 2012)

The fur gets in the way, duh.


----------



## SiLJinned (Mar 9, 2012)

Goronian said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I give you... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCNEjixQQsg
> 
> Seriously, one of the greatest YTPMV sources is Kitsune^2, who happens to be a furry.
> 
> Isn't specifying "furry music" as a genre kinda like threading into a really eird territory? Like... We don't have "women music". Or "gay music". Don't we?



You do realise they're actually an alias of Renard, right? Not that I dislike his music (although I do know that some people around here dislike it, but whatever, hit and miss for me), I just don't think you noticed.

Anyway I don't have much to say about this thread, it's too subjective for me. Short case is, you don't like the style of music some other furries do, in particular more popular ones, I guess.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 9, 2012)

Because you're biased by your environment. 
90% of people are not good at creating things, but more than the 10% are posting. That means you are seeing mostly garbage because you are right there in the middle of it. 
When you are not part of a subgroup then you only notice what is good. For instance people know about shakespeare now adays, but not penny dreadfuls, because those really sucked. 
music on the radio from the 70s or 80s or whatever do not include all the really awful songs that came out. 

You're part of the fandom and see all the 90% of crap that comes out.


----------



## Goronian (Mar 9, 2012)

SiLJinned said:


> You do realise they're actually an alias of Renard, right? Not that I dislike his music (although I do know that some people around here dislike it, but whatever, hit and miss for me), I just don't think you noticed.
> 
> Anyway I don't have much to say about this thread, it's too subjective for me. Short case is, you don't like the style of music some other furries do, in particular more popular ones, I guess.


I... Have no idea who "Renard" is. Is that bad?

Is Lordi a furry band? They do have those nice suits.


----------



## PapayaShark (Mar 9, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/drewbarrett/ I don't usually like this kind of music, but I love his songs. His voice is awesome and he has catchy songs. But not the techno stuff he has.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 9, 2012)

I like Renard (Furries in a Blender) quite a bit. It's all pretty catchy, sounds good and I'm a sucker for anything that's catchy and has good beats.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Mar 9, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> Why does the fandom suck so bad?


I think this is the question you meant


----------



## BRN (Mar 9, 2012)

(specter) said:


> I like Renard (Furries in a Blender) quite a bit. It's all pretty catchy, sounds good and I'm a sucker for anything that's catchy and has good beats.



It's a real shame that he dismantled his FIAB, but, I've always preferred his Mayhem. Renard's work can be really good, but unfortunately, many of his styles have very similar auras.

That's the trouble with "furry" music - much of it is produced in *exactly* the same way, so there's precious little distinction between *anything*.


----------



## Cyril (Mar 9, 2012)

EDIT: No, let's not be pissed off so much that we can't post anything but stupid things.

Instead, have a crapton of good furry musicians.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/canard/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/charlieretriever/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/colson/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/demonwerewolf110/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/dragonwings77/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/edwardsebastian/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/fadingmemories/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ferahgodelonge/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/flarestarfire/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/foxamoore/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/graveyardlyon/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/idarin/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/jackchandler/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/juno-king/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/jvissilence/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/karuno/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kyopandafox/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/marluxia7912/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/mayer/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/messerwolf/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/nagir/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ndiego/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/occamfox/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/raiju/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ruaidriwolf/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/spuddastardly/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/suddensharpintakeofbreath/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/thisistides/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ulverz/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/vodkafoot/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/wolfdeer/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/witus/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/xedgewolfx/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/zackwelldaesther/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/zironyxcyx/


----------



## Vukasin (Mar 9, 2012)

Goronian said:


> I... Have no idea who "Renard" is. Is that bad?


The guy who does the Kitsune^2 stuff, among others. 



Goronian said:


> Is Lordi a furry band? They do have those nice suits.


Not at all.


----------



## Cyril (Mar 9, 2012)

note that I probably have more, but I just went down the list of people I'm watching really quick
EDIT: Also, the vast majority of my favorites are good music tracks.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2012)

Cyril said:


> EDIT: No, let's not be pissed off so much that we can't post anything but stupid things.
> 
> Instead, have a crapton of good furry musicians.
> 
> ...


Well no wonder why I haven't heard of any good musicians, all the good ones only get a couple hundred page views.


----------



## Goronian (Mar 9, 2012)

Vukasin said:


> Not at all.


That was a joke. Was I supposed to add some kind of a smiley to make it more obvious?


----------



## Tybis (Mar 9, 2012)

As far as I'm concerned, music is music. Doesn't depend on who makes it.
If I like said that I like chiptune, then I don't care if it were made by the queen of England, the creep next door, or Renard.
If I like the song, then that's all that matters.


----------



## Cyril (Mar 9, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Well no wonder why I haven't heard of any good musicians, all the good ones only get a couple hundred page views.


You're the one who assumed most everything in the fandom is electronic crap.
I've been on the lookout for good furry musicians ever since I joined the fandom. Just have to watch the "latest submissions" section and parse through the bad stuff to find the good music.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 9, 2012)

Hey look, no one mentioned Beatfox of Homestuck fame yet

Here are some of his better works:
Lotus
Planet Healer
Sunslammer
Lotus (Bloom)
Alternia

He's pretty fucking great


----------



## triage (Mar 9, 2012)

i make music
;_;
[video=youtube;ZEG-ZcwtuuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEG-ZcwtuuU[/video]
[video=youtube;VSKxoPTUtuA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSKxoPTUtuA[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Mar 10, 2012)

music is art, art in it's simplistic form is just an expression of oneself of ones soul but I can see what you mean, lol.
If you haven't yet you might wanna check out JarisWolf on youtube if you like guitars and such.


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 10, 2012)

I guess it depends on your tastes. I kinda like Renard's stuff, to be honest.


----------



## Ames (Mar 10, 2012)

Eh idk.  Some are decent.


----------



## Sar (Mar 10, 2012)

Because furries claim remixing makes a song origonal. :V


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 10, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> Because furries claim remixing makes a song origonal. :V



We live in a post-modern world

complaining about something being "unoriginal" is pretty ignorant

If a collage artist or remix musician can take something derivative and make it unique and their own, what's the problem?


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Mar 11, 2012)

I personally love Renard's music, but that's just me.


----------



## Haru_Ray (Mar 11, 2012)

What is considered to be "good" to one will be "bad" to another. That said, good is subjective and opinionated, as is bad.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 11, 2012)

Jariswolf does furry themed metal. And I do metal to.

*JUST PUTTING THIS OUT THERE*  <--- Most is somber piano but the end picks up to orchestral stuff.


----------



## Vukasin (Mar 11, 2012)

Commiecomrade said:


> Jariswolf does furry themed metal. And I do metal to.



As do I.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Mar 11, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Well no wonder why I haven't heard of any good musicians, all the good ones only get a couple hundred page views.



This is kinda true for any musician, though, furry or not. A pretty good chunk of musicians are popular simply because they got some publicity, not necessarily because they're good.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 11, 2012)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> This is kinda true for any musician, though, furry or not. A pretty good chunk of musicians are popular simply because they got some publicity, not necessarily because they're good.


*ahem*POP*mmhm*

Another answer is because music is fucking hard to make.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 11, 2012)

There's one good thing about this thread, it's given me a bunch of other people to listen to beside vukasin(and yes I do listen to your music, but on youtube).


----------



## Namba (Mar 11, 2012)

CF. I make music and post on FA and don't even own a synthesizer or any sort of decent keyboard (wish I had both of those in my possession to utilize their power to sound like other instruments I can't play ). While I'm definitely not the best musician, what I do is put some time and effort into recording and creating the music ('specially since its on a four track).

While pressing "play" on any of the furry musician's submissions is a risk every time, the best thing to do is be patient and know where to look. It's the same with artists/writers/poets. Some are fucking terrible, but there are gems in there, believe me.


----------



## Cocobanana (Mar 11, 2012)

Why am I not on the list?

Furry or not, I put my whole heart and soul into my music. It's not for popularity and it's not some stupid crap to dance to. Most of my music is meant to be thought provoking or interesting in some way, sometimes it's just weird/funny/gross too because I'm more interested in challenging norms than copying my favorite bands.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7530998
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7468096

These are my favorite songs I've done, lyrically and musically, and they're both recent. I have a lot of other music in my profile though. It sucks that just because I don't make crappy metal, or dance music, or anything that's easily classifiable, people don't give my music or me a chance. This is all I've got, music is what I've always been interested and all I think about next to getting a boyfriend someday.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Mar 11, 2012)

You know, there is such a thing as 'bad music'.  Just because art is subjective doesn't mean there are no ways to do it right.  And how you do it right is you get your message across clearly, whether that be an obvious message like something you can just say to people, or whether that be more subtle like an emotion.  Amateur artists (which includes 99.9% of the people who post on FA in all genres) are still trying to figure this shit out, so their final products always end up sounding or looking confused and simplistic.  If you listen to something like that side by side with something by someone who has experience and knows what the fuck they're doing, you can tell the difference right away.  Maybe you still like the amateur stuff to a certain degree, but you still have to admit that on a technical level, it's lacking, and that hurts the song.
So I think that's what you're getting mostly when you listen to music on FA.  This also applies to art and writing, like people are saying.  Everyone tries to claim that there are no good furry writers, either, but I for one know that's not true at all.  It's just that when browsing writing on FA, you run into crap almost 100% of the time.  Because it's a site for refrigerator art, right?  There are no standards, and let's face it... people who have no idea what makes good art are generally the most prolific at creating it.  They don't do the planning, thinking, and editing that goes into making a good finished product, and the two steps they skip happen to take the most time.
Which is why I think it's a shame that while there are places like Artspots (which showcases the good art, as judged by good artists), there are no similar galleries for good music or writing.  Although we writers are attempting to showcase the good writing now with the Coyotl Awards.  Musicians ought to try something similar, because they get dumped on even more than the writers.


----------



## Vukasin (Mar 11, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> There's one good thing about this thread, it's given me a bunch of other people to listen to beside vukasin(and yes I do listen to your music, but on youtube).



Oh stop it you

But yeah, I don't post music on FA much anymore. Just Youtube and Soundcloud for me.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 11, 2012)

Because a good portion listen to shitty electronic music that has little variation in it for the purpose of "dancing" or whatever the fuck it's used for. Oh right, I made a journal about it last month. Make less repetitive music that involves a shitton of synths and looping beats and I will be less blunt about the general opinion of "furry" music.

Yes, there are metal and rock artists who do make good music (IE Sedit and Araya) who I like and I wish there are more of this type online, not this electronic/rave/house nonsense that floods the music section of Furaffinity.


----------



## kobuzero (Mar 11, 2012)

I have found some pretty nice furry made music. Not much, but some. Althought it wasn't electronic style music. Which 90% of the time I love! But it has to be good.


----------



## Cocobanana (Mar 11, 2012)

M. Le Renard said:


> You know, there is such a thing as 'bad music'.  Just because art is subjective doesn't mean there are no ways to do it right.  And how you do it right is you get your message across clearly, whether that be an obvious message like something you can just say to people, or whether that be more subtle like an emotion.  Amateur artists (which includes 99.9% of the people who post on FA in all genres) are still trying to figure this shit out, so their final products always end up sounding or looking confused and simplistic.  If you listen to something like that side by side with something by someone who has experience and knows what the fuck they're doing, you can tell the difference right away.  Maybe you still like the amateur stuff to a certain degree, but you still have to admit that on a technical level, it's lacking, and that hurts the song.
> So I think that's what you're getting mostly when you listen to music on FA.  This also applies to art and writing, like people are saying.  Everyone tries to claim that there are no good furry writers, either, but I for one know that's not true at all.  It's just that when browsing writing on FA, you run into crap almost 100% of the time.  Because it's a site for refrigerator art, right?  There are no standards, and let's face it... people who have no idea what makes good art are generally the most prolific at creating it.  They don't do the planning, thinking, and editing that goes into making a good finished product, and the two steps they skip happen to take the most time.
> Which is why I think it's a shame that while there are places like Artspots (which showcases the good art, as judged by good artists), there are no similar galleries for good music or writing.  Although we writers are attempting to showcase the good writing now with the Coyotl Awards.  Musicians ought to try something similar, because they get dumped on even more than the writers.



If 'amateur writing' hurts music, bands like Pixies and Nirvana would have never been as popular or influential as they are. You can have all the music theory in the world, but an artist like Jason Mraz will always be infinitely less interesting than a band like Radiohead or My Bloody Valentine. There's an old right way to do things, and a new right way, the latter being what people are searching for because they want to create something interesting. I do plan on learning music theory and how to play my keyboard but I don't need these things to make interesting and thought provoking music in the meantime.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 11, 2012)

One of these days Renard V will create something that is not completely embarrassing to listen to.

This guy jcfynx used to have music on his profile but I don't remember what happened to that.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Mar 11, 2012)

Cocobanana said:


> If 'amateur writing' hurts music, bands like Pixies and Nirvana would have never been as popular or influential as they are. You can have all the music theory in the world, but an artist like Jason Mraz will always be infinitely less interesting than a band like Radiohead or My Bloody Valentine. There's an old right way to do things, and a new right way, the latter being what people are searching for because they want to create something interesting. I do plan on learning music theory and how to play my keyboard but I don't need these things to make interesting and thought provoking music in the meantime.


I'm not talking about music theory (although if that helps you, fine).  I'm talking about having an understanding of how music works and how to make it work (whether it's just intuitive or not doesn't matter).  It's less the difference between Chopin and Nirvana and more the difference between Ke$ha and Nirvana.  You know?  Going beyond the superficial or shock-value or whatever and actually making interesting, influential songs that stick with people.  You don't get a lot of that on FA because you don't get a lot of that anywhere.  That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Conker (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm confused here. What exactly would be "furry music"? Is that just music made by furries, or is it music that features something about the furry culture? If it's the latter, I don't see a reason to bother with it. If it's the former, well that's a shame that the fandom doesn't have as many good musicians as you'd like...but I still don't see the point in actively seeking out furry musicians other than for the novelty of it.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 12, 2012)

M. Le Renard said:


> It's less the difference between Chopin and Nirvana and more the difference between *Ke$ha* and Nirvana.  You know?  Going beyond the superficial or shock-value or whatever and actually making interesting, influential songs that stick with people.



If you're saying Ke$ha is superficial and rides shockvalue
and that she is not interesting or influential

Then there is so much wrong here I don't even
know where to start


----------



## DW_ (Mar 12, 2012)

Are you calling me bad, CF? I won't be coming on MC for a while, then. :V

Seriously though, it's all up to taste, really. Though if I were to offer my side of the story, it's not just furry music that's flooded with shit. There's a LOT of really bad "artists" outside the fandom as well.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 12, 2012)

I am going to have to take the middle ground and say that "music tastes are subjective". 
I've heard some furry music that it utter shit, and some that's decent.
But with the track record of the fandom, anything furries touch turns into a pillar of semen.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 12, 2012)

DW, you're a dime a dozen to me I'm afraid..the featured submission sounds like about any furry's messing around with Fruity Loops or related programs. The other mixes are OK but such have been done a million times or time and time again.


----------



## triage (Mar 12, 2012)

triage said:


> i make music
> ;_;
> [video=youtube;ZEG-ZcwtuuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEG-ZcwtuuU[/video]
> [video=youtube;VSKxoPTUtuA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSKxoPTUtuA[/video]




_please respond_


----------



## DW_ (Mar 12, 2012)

Glaice said:


> DW, you're a dime a dozen to me I'm afraid..the featured submission sounds like about any furry's messing around with Fruity Loops or related programs. The other mixes are OK but such have been done a million times or time and time again.



Not so bad hearing that, really. After all, I literally started not three years ago and this stuff takes a while to learn.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 12, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> If you're saying Ke$ha is superficial and rides shockvalue
> and that she is not interesting or influential
> 
> Then there is so much wrong here I don't even
> know where to start



If he's not saying that, i will.

"Boy oh boy I sure wish there were more strange men on top of me." - Every Ke-Dollar-Sign-Ha Song


----------



## Tybis (Mar 12, 2012)

triage said:


> _please respond_


I'm no professional when it comes to critiquing music, so take my thoughts for whatever they're worth.
My opinion; I enjoyed the intros to both of those, but neither really advance, and feel like they lead up to nothing.
The last quarter of the first video seemed a bit annoying and out of place.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 13, 2012)

Double you tee hach are you talking about, animal people have produced many _pawsome_ pieces of music for your delight.

[yt]IYCrur8AKg8[/yt]


----------



## Goronian (Mar 13, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> Double you tee hach are you talking about, animal people have produced many _pawsome_ pieces of music for your delight.
> 
> [yt]IYCrur8AKg8[/yt]







When a facepalm is just not enough.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 13, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> Double you tee hach are you talking about, animal people have produced many _pawsome_ pieces of music for your delight.
> 
> -vid-



Birn it. Please...just burn it!


----------



## Goronian (Mar 13, 2012)

I... I never should have even tried.
[yt]oO0zLyJKwvA[/yt]

THIS.
IS.
STUPID.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 13, 2012)

There are worse ones out there....
Like this?

[yt]eUMTHfwbq-g[/yt]

(Also, the Anubis costume is a murrsuit. :V)


----------



## Goronian (Mar 13, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> There are worse ones out there....
> Like this?
> (Also, the Anubis costume is a murrsuit. :V)


Oh great, preppy emo suiters wiggling to the blandest form of rock imaginable. Just what I needed.

By the way, how's a murrsuit different from a fursuit? Do I want to know?


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 13, 2012)

Goronian said:


> By the way, how's a murrsuit different from a fursuit? Do I want to know?



A murrsuit is used for Transactions in the personal sector, comrade.


----------



## Goronian (Mar 13, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> A murrsuit is used for Transactions in the personal sector, comrade.


...
Okee-dokee. Next time people tell me I'm weird, I'm going to bring that up. And then both of us will silently sit in a corner, drinking caramel Baileys.

God I love caramel Baileys.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 13, 2012)

Goronian said:


> ...
> Okee-dokee. Next time people tell me I'm weird, I'm going to bring that up. And then both of us will silently sit in a corner, drinking caramel Baileys.
> 
> God I love caramel Baileys.




It's also fun to say.
"transactions in the personal sector".


----------



## Goronian (Mar 13, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It's also fun to say.
> "transactions in the personal sector".


More like TRANS actions, amirite?

O-kay, I'm gonna go and give myself a whipping for a pun that bad.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 13, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> If he's not saying that, i will.
> 
> "Boy oh boy I sure wish there were more strange men on top of me." - Every Ke-Dollar-Sign-Ha Song



Your ability to make informed opinions is astounding


----------



## Vukasin (Mar 13, 2012)

Goronian said:


> THIS.
> IS.
> STUPID.



The video may be stupid, but Jaris is actually an amazing musician. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5908388/

EDIT: Let's add another, just for good measure: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6665775/


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 13, 2012)

Jaris is another of the few that produce metal/rock music that doesn't embarrass the fandom which normally is a deluge of electronica diarrhea.


----------



## Leostale (Mar 14, 2012)

oh hi  i'm sorry i haven't been in a forums since so long.  anyways i think i make good music.. i think.. anyways here's a link soundcloud.com/jacoleostale i have multiple types of genre so please before you judge listen to a few of them . i recommend this piece  http://soundcloud.com/jacoleostale/random-loops and http://soundcloud.com/jacoleostale/untied-streamline  and http://soundcloud.com/jacoleostale/sample32 and many more  would love some feedback


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm sorry, you (and the music) are no different than the dozens of other furries making similar music on this website. To be honest, I'm sick of seeing just this genre being shat out by the majority of the musicians in fandom, I want to hear something different than beep-boops and unce unce.

And on the subject of mash-ups, I don't consider this original because it's using existing material and trying to make it unique due to the blending.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 14, 2012)

Because we are fans of anthro's, not professional musicians.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 14, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Because we are fans of anthro's, not professional musicians.



You don't need to be a professional to produce rock/metal, reggae and other genres, ding dong.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 14, 2012)

Glaice said:


> You don't need to be a professional to produce rock/metal, reggae and other genres, ding dong.



You do if you want to play a musical instrument, you can't just pick up an instrument and expect to start playing it as if you have been playing for 20 years on your first try.

Also anyone can make music, but to make it sound good is where the skill is.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 14, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Also anyone can make music, but to make it sound good is where the skill is.



Which explains the deluge of electronica rubbish that floods the fandom.


----------



## Cyril (Mar 14, 2012)

I haven't been checking the front page enough recently, I should get back on that soon :/

Side note if anyone wants to check out my gallery full of not-electronic-crap then go right ahead :V


----------



## Vukasin (Mar 14, 2012)

Glaice said:


> Which explains the deluge of electronica rubbish that floods the fandom.



Good electronic music is not easy to make. Just like instruments, learning to make synths, basses, leads, ect. takes a lot of time and hard work. There is also mastering and EQing that needs to be learned as well.

Contrary to popular belief, eletronic music makes a lot of skill and practice.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 14, 2012)

Vukasin said:


> Good electronic music is not easy to make. Just like instruments, learning to make synths, basses, leads, ect. takes a lot of time and hard work. There is also mastering and EQing that needs to be learned as well.
> 
> Contrary to popular belief, eletronic music makes a lot of skill and practice.



Which is why I said many furries are not professional musicians. I was recently watching video's on YT of people playing song covers on bass guitar, I wondered why some even bothered to film themselves, seriously one guy played more wrong notes than right ones. At least practice more before you film yourself.


----------



## Leostale (Mar 15, 2012)

Electronic music is harder than playing and mastering one instrument. First of all you have to know the instruments and how they should be played.  Like Vukasin said takes a lot of time to even create such a pieces. 

When people create music
either they: 
1.) Cover an existing song (figuring how the fuck they artist did it in his studio)
2.) Cover and existing song with different instruments. which is simple cause all you need is the midi file and you're good to go.
3.) Remix an existing song (which you need a good ear to properly mix) (but sometimes people are lazy and simply change the drum pattern or minor adjustments.)
4.) Mashing up existing songs ( again ^  also takes a long time with all the cutting mixing (it's not simple as 123))
5.) Create a music composition with guidelines/elements of existing genre's
6.) Create new/unique composition ( Melodies. Rhythm and etc) (which always starts out bad)
7.) Create an entirely new song with everything you've learned in music producing and remixing

Plus talk about how expensive the analog equipments are.  even the digital ones are already expensive enough.
and the painstaking sound manipulation you have to go through just to get a unique synths by manipulating the sin, square, traingle waves. and don't get me started on the effects.
from delays to reverbs to eq to filters to sequencers to arpegieators.

OH! the hardest part probably is mastering. you have to match your music from varying sound output(from earphones, headphones, from low quality speakers to high quality ones) just to get a good standard quality you're looking for.

I personally strive on getting good at what i do. 

And before you even started to yap and judge 
have you ever even experience and tried creating musical pieces that covers your own standard.
if you do then let's all hear it. let's see just how bad you are creating a "song". 

sides everyone has their own taste in music. sometimes mainstream music influences what artists make.


----------



## Cyril (Mar 15, 2012)

Okay, you're REALLY pisssing me off so let's completely revoke your arguments.

Electronic music requires you to learn 0 instruments. You just need a program and time and effort.
If you want to produce it yourself, you're gonna have to learn at least 3 instruments to make a decent rock song. PLUS you'll need the tools to record and mix. 
Remixes and mashups are lazy as hell and require NO MUSICAL TALENT whatsoever to make.
Effects aren't only an issue in electronic music, by the way. It can take a good long time to get the sound you want on a guitar.

Your post completely misses the point; where's the music theory? I don't see it. Do you know your scales? What are the names of the notes? Flats and sharps? Major and Minor keys? Can you play vibrato? What chords do you know? Which intervals sound best? What notes are in a basic arpeggio? 

Oh, and hahahaha guess what? I DO make my own music. Mind you, I only compose. But that's a lot of the work. Your post indicates that you have no clue how to compose music. 

And this is only rock/metal music I'm talking about. I am JEALOUS of all the good classical composers I've seen... I wish I had the knowledge to make music that complex.


----------



## Leostale (Mar 15, 2012)

then you probably haven't heard madeon then....
this is a mashup.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTx3G6h2xyA 


and here's a remix. 
original:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnwfTHpnGLY&ob=av2e
remix:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuC2MUmQaG4&feature=related

to attain this level/quality of music production takes a long time and effort. >_>


----------



## Vukasin (Mar 15, 2012)

Cyril said:


> Your post completely misses the point; where's the music theory? I don't see it. Do you know your scales? What are the names of the notes? Flats and sharps? Major and Minor keys? Can you play vibrato? What chords do you know? Which intervals sound best? What notes are in a basic arpeggio?



Electronic music does require musical knowledge. You don't just put random notes everywhere and get something good. You do have to know how to use scales, you have to know chords, you do have to know keys. Electronic melodies/leads/basses are all made on a piano roll.

I make rock/metal as well Cyril, and I used to have the same ignorant view of electronic music like you do. However, when I went to university the airline broke my guitar because they were too rough with it, so for 4 months I didn't have a guitar to make my music. I decided that I would give electronic music a try because I thought it would be an easy and simple way for me to keep making music. Over those four months I made some embarrassingly horrible electronic songs. I now have a huge amount of respect for electronic artists and what they do because I now know how difficult it is to make electronic music, no matter what genre it is.


----------



## triage (Mar 15, 2012)

Vukasin said:


> Electronic music does require musical knowledge. You don't just put random notes everywhere and get something good.


tell that to skrillex


----------



## Leostale (Mar 15, 2012)

it's just people like you summarizing/generalizing us music producers sickens us.

yeah like vukasin said it really takes time and effort  to start from scratch. FYI i play the piano to myself.  for you saying that not knowing chords here's a looped chord i made myself.  I compose at our family upright yamaha piano and transfer it in the piano roll in midi. and yada yada in producing. effect yada yada 
http://www.2shared.com/audio/FMW9O_15/piano3.html
chords are F , D#, C#, A#


----------



## Vukasin (Mar 15, 2012)

triage said:


> tell that to skrillex



He already knows. That's why he doesn't do it.

You do know he plays guitar and used to be in a band right?



Leostale said:


> yeah like vukasin said it really takes time and effort to start from scratch. FYI i play the piano to myself.



Electronic music taught me how to play the piano a little bit.


----------



## Leostale (Mar 15, 2012)

Sides' the  OP's main reason for posting this is that he generalized that furry music = ear rape.  ( which i think metal is ear rape too >_>)
but i beg to differ  here's some  soft sounding stuffs.

http://soundcloud.com/jacoleostale/35-1
http://soundcloud.com/jacoleostale/untied-streamline
http://soundcloud.com/jacoleostale/dedication-for-your-time-jaco
http://soundcloud.com/jacoleostale/lonely-staircase
http://soundcloud.com/jacoleostale/blissful-rasphody
http://soundcloud.com/jacoleostale/for-alec


not sure about this one this seems chilly for me. 
http://soundcloud.com/jacoleostale/changing-stones

Prolly my fave 
http://soundcloud.com/jacoleostale/h2o_bubbles


----------



## Vukasin (Mar 15, 2012)

Leostale said:


> ( which i think metal is ear rape too >_>)



Only if you listen to grindcore


----------



## Cyril (Mar 15, 2012)

Vukasin said:


> Electronic music does require musical knowledge. You don't just put random notes everywhere and get something good. You do have to know how to use scales, you have to know chords, you do have to know keys. Electronic melodies/leads/basses are all made on a piano roll.


Didn't say it didn't. I know all forms of music require some amount of music theory. Leo's post just showed none of that knowledge. I'm questioning what his music actually sounds like now, and I'm not sure I want to know.

To me, most electronic sounds like headache and literally can give me headaches, so whatever.


----------



## AGNOSCO (Mar 16, 2012)

music needs soul and most furries lack one.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 16, 2012)

Good music takes a lot of talent and experience to make, and most furries are younger and probably mostly just experimenting with what they can make using basic music software. I figure that many of them are posting what they make on FA just to get some feedback or maybe advice on how to improve, or just because "why the hell not."

aaaand I'll just leave this here. best furry music~


----------



## Vulpes Fuscus (Mar 17, 2012)

Excessive volume and/or gain structures really offend my ears.
I like to be able to differentiate between pitches also. 
Nothing worse than a which is just shshzhshseshshshawsheshsaw
I'm looking at you ridiculous metal songs with no treble other than feedback


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 17, 2012)

Cyril said:


> Didn't say it didn't. I know all forms of music require some amount of music theory. Leo's post just showed none of that knowledge. I'm questioning what his music actually sounds like now, and I'm not sure I want to know.
> 
> To me, most electronic sounds like headache and literally can give me headaches, so whatever.



I'm not biased with the type of music I like, I like a bit of everything.

I stopped watching Xfactor when I found out they cheated by using autotune. That show was meant to find talented singers, but the show is fixed left right and center. using autotune is not a talent.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 17, 2012)

Vukasin said:


> Only if you listen to grindcore


Can I enjoy the rape then?

As it's been said, yes, electronic music gets the bad deal of the shitty music problem, because it's simple as fuck to do, but difficult to do well. It takes a mastery of synths, which means you're using multiple, different synthesizers at once, each with the amount of knobs and sliders as half a fucking airliner cockpit, and I can say from what little experience I have that there is a razor-thin line between good and crap. And even if you have great synths, and an awesome complex song, one of electronic music's main staples is its extremely fine production. Unlike metal, where overproduction is a no-no, electronic music truly sounds bad if it's not surrounding you when you have headphones. That wide sound is difficult to balance; you don't just add delays and choruses and other pans to get it. You have to have the right amount of bass in the center and treble/reverb on the sides to make it sound good.

I produce both metal and electronic stuff, and I have to say, the metal stuff is easier, even though I actually play the piano for it (the guitars are synthed, and if you think that means it's unbearable, look up Shreddage demos on Youtube).


----------



## Vukasin (Mar 17, 2012)

Commiecomrade said:


> Can I enjoy the rape then?


Yes



Commiecomrade said:


> I produce both metal and electronic stuff, and I have to say, the metal stuff is easier, even though I actually play the piano for it (the guitars are synthed, and if you think that means it's unbearable, look up Shreddage demos on Youtube).


That's why it's easier. Playing the guitar/bass/drums is what makes producing metal challenging and that's where the part of the talent comes in.
And about the Shreddage thing, the samples may sound decent, but if you show it to someone who plays a real guitar (like myself) they can easily tell it's not a real person playing.

Take away the challenging part of producing metal and it becomes easy.


----------



## SashaWolf (Mar 18, 2012)

F


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 18, 2012)

SashaWolf said:


> Quick question. Don't you lot on this forum bitch and whine about furry drama?  What went through your head when you made that title?



People bitch and moan regardless of whether they are on a forum, a furry, or the pope.


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 18, 2012)

Let alone creating music, most furrys don't know good music when they see it. :| 
:arrow: I was in another thread, early today or yesterday it rated signatures and they didn't get mine. My first thought was......Really? The name is in the signature, but then again I expected people to read again.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 18, 2012)

Vukasin said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> That's why it's easier. Playing the guitar/bass/drums is what makes producing metal challenging and that's where the part of the talent comes in.
> ...


*ahem* Piano. 13 years. Metal's not always only drums, guitar, and bass. You should know that. Also, if there's an instrument in metal, you know it's going to be fucking hard anyway.

Also, if you need to be a professional to make good music, here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSVBcm_BZRs&feature=related
Totally not getting paid.


----------



## GreenReaper (Mar 18, 2012)

Furry really has nothing inherently to do with music, so there is no advantage there, and most furries are young, which means they are still learning whatever skills they have. Good musicians are therefore likely to be rare.


----------



## Vukasin (Mar 19, 2012)

Commiecomrade said:


> *ahem* Piano. 13 years.


I thought you were using the MIDI like they did in the demo. My mistake.



Commiecomrade said:


> Also, if you need to be a professional to make good music, here:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSVBcm_BZRs&feature=related
> Totally not getting paid.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfBEgJC18JY

Same for this guy


----------



## tundrafox1 (May 27, 2012)

I do hear a few good artists but I understand what ya mean

I'm a furry musician.. who alot of people don't know about  http://www.furaffinity.net/user/tundrafox1


----------



## drewbarrett (May 28, 2012)

Hey yeah this is DrewBarrett on furaffinity.. id like to think my music is pretty good.
www.soundcloud.com/commercialcamp

and for fun i did a comedy music album: www.thecalmingpants.bandcamp.com 

but im working with things inside the price range of a college student, its not exactly easy. I would agree that to some extent people are sharing maybe the wrong thing on their public music portfolio, but hey, everybody sucked once. I cant sit here and lie and say that I never sounded awful on a microphone. Maybe you think I still do, but hey, thats like, your opinion, man. Im a gay furry and I think the music I make is pretty bad ass. 

My FA: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/drewbarrett/


----------



## Bipolar Bear (May 28, 2012)

'They ain't got no... IN-SPIR-RA-TION!'


----------



## Coty-Coyote (May 28, 2012)

I used to scoff at most of the electronic genres. I listened to classic rock and certain classical almost exclusively. I thought most electronic music was overly simplified garbage. Then I started listening to Renard just to see what it was like. I ended up getting addicted to the stuff.... It went downhill from there. At this point I am listening to flat out rave music like Tune up.

Oddly enough though, when I take a step back and observe this music from a purely technical stand point. Its flaws are clear to me, the stuff is really simple and really repetitive. It seems like it should suck when I think about it. At some point I just stopped caring though. I cant really explain why I like the stuff and I don't know why so many others do too.


On a humorous side note, I have been having tons of fun playing this techno crap on traditional instruments. Avast Your Ass sounds awesome on a Euphonium.

edit(shit, didn't notice this was a bump)


----------



## SashaWolf (May 28, 2012)

A


----------



## Bojog (May 28, 2012)

GreenReaper said:


> Furry really has nothing inherently to do with music, so there is no advantage there, and most furries are young, which means they are still learning whatever skills they have. Good musicians are therefore likely to be rare.



This is a really good point.  There are some grown-up professional musicians who are furries but most furries are too young to have perfected the art of performing or composing music.  There are a lot of furries who imitate different kinds of pop music, some being more successful than others, but listeners can almost always tell the difference between an actual pro musician/recording-artist and furry-made stuff.


----------



## Bread (Jun 2, 2012)

because too many furries are obsessed with jumpstyle, breakcore and dubstep. All very annoying variations of electronic music.


----------



## arctobear (Jun 4, 2012)

Well, I'm almost afraid to show you guys this, but what do you think of this?  It's not electronic because I just am not crazy about that style, but it's just a piano instrumental.  I'm kind of proud of it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrVxSxNLgiM

BTW, I've been a musician long before I knew what a furry was.


----------



## DW_ (Jun 5, 2012)

oldthreadsrevival.jpg @coty

anyway, i'm not the greatest, but here's one of my better ones: http://www.mediafire.com/?6t6aer00ar3tf6r

(composed for these guys, who are actually not daed.)


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jun 5, 2012)

Well, I'm a pretty big fan of Fox Amoore. He's amazing, imo
But that's just me.


----------



## Sedit (Jun 6, 2012)

I've noticed that alot of us who actually PLAY instruments and WRITE compositions and stuff, not just do remixes....seem to get ignored for the most part.

I make drawings of fat stuffs...everyone pays attention.

I post music I wrote....people comment on the funny thumbnail I chose, and never seem to listen.

I put serious icon with music...no one even views it, to begin with.



But other facts to consider....  

Alot of furries aren't into metal.  So that's a given.

Also...many of us are more concerned with our fetishes, or furry-related art in general.  My music is not furry related.  Or fat-fetish related.  I just happen to be a furry, fat fetishist metalhead who writes music no one in the fandom listens to, BUT I like to share it anyway, cuz well...i work HARD on this stuff!!! (I play and write everything myself, from beginning to end).  

In other words...I'm probably weirder than you.

Also...maybe my music just sucks and everyone's too polite to tell me so.

Couple of my most recent competed tracks, for those who might actually give it a listen:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7048835/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8087095/


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 7, 2012)

It's just most furries cannot bother spending a heap of time playing actual instruments but instead fuck around with stupid software programs to make their music.


----------

